# uses for old sweaters



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/3Jat1X/:[email protected]+tze-e:5X7iSIOK/www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/30-easy-and-cuddly-diy-ideas-for-recycling-old-swe/


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://stixyarn.com/tangled/

Great ideas,try the link and go to afghans,there is one beautiful afghan there that uses old sweaters


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Makes you want to head straight to the thrift/opportunity shops and buy up all those out of shape sweaters now doesn't it?
I think my dog would love one of the pillows!

And come to think of it, that owl beanie I made yesterday - could easily have used a recycled sweater and just made the eyes, beak etc.

MMMM thinking, thinking.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

magsm said:


> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/3Jat1X/:[email protected]+tze-e:5X7iSIOK/www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/30-easy-and-cuddly-diy-ideas-for-recycling-old-swe/


Such a Brill site ! 
Must try few out when i find the time as my list to do seem's to become longer


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

Those are all great ideas.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Basic Bag from a "up-cycled" sweater:

http://content.janome.com/index.cfm/ProjectCenter/Project_Detail/Recycled_Sweater_Purse


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

There are so many knitted items out there in the stores now that it is encouraging to my knitted self. And now I won't let any of my beloved sweaters languish in the back of the closet.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

love it, thank, I have some wool sweaters that are going to be reused now.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. There are some great ideas on there. I have shared it to my FB page as I belong to a Homemade Christmas Gifts group and they will find it so interesting x


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! This is great, and I've been trying to figure out what to do with my aging lampshade! Thank You ~ I missed this one.
God bless http:www.stumbleupon.com
Sherry


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. It's very inspirational!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

magsm said:


> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/3Jat1X/:[email protected]+tze-e:5X7iSIOK/www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/30-easy-and-cuddly-diy-ideas-for-recycling-old-swe/


Fantastic I love recycling ideas


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Love this! Gotta hit the thrift store!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

magsm....THANK YOU for the www.stumbleupon.com site......julie


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link - very useful.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

all of these recycle ideas are so exhilarating....can't wait to try


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonderfull site. I will make the fingerless gloves right away thank you.


----------

